# 5x5 Stronglifts



## js1316

Ok so recently I have been getting sick and tired of the same old routine, go to the gym, use some machines and free weights combos, not really getting any stronger just getting my "pump" then going home not Feelin satisfied. Starting monday Im gonna start one of the oldest routines in the books, the 5x5s.

squats, deadlifts, bench press, overhead press, barbell row.

I did a bunch of research and am kinda pissed Ididnt find this sooner! I cant wait to update my progress and I strongly recommend you all try this for your strength training! Especially if you are involve in MMA this will help you TONS! it works every muscle in your body!

i have been lifting for almost 2 years now and havent seen any REAL significant changes! even with supplementing out the wazoo!

currently I am 5'10 / that better not change lol
and weigh 190 ish, it fluctuates.

i always weigh myself once a week first thing whn i wake up before any food or water.

what are yalls thoughts/opinions?


----------



## Life B Ez

First off, I was a personal trainer for a couple of years and I can say any program that gets people off machines and using a barbell and squatting/deadlifting is a good program.

I've done 5x5 in the past. It's a good program for beginners as the progress is linear so you'll constantly be setting PRs every week. By beginner I mean new to barbell strength training btw. It's a good first program for someone who has never following a cycle before too because it's pretty easy to follow. You don't need notes haha.

My personal experience was decent. My response to that much volume doesn't work for me. I compete in bjj and need to stay at the weight I'm at and with that much volume I get big puffy muscles that aren't all that strong. My hypertrophy response is just really sensitive. Personally MMA or any weight restricted athlete or if you're only concern is getting stronger I'd recommend 5/3/1. I went from a 315 dead to 405 in a 12 week cycle as well as boosting all my other lifts significantly and only added a few pounds of weight.

Which 5x5 are you following? Also if you're an athlete power cleans need to be added.

Final note. That 190lbs is most likely going to get heavier if you don't get cardio in which a lot of lifting programs advise against, which is stupid. But you'll be adding muscle without fat loss on a 5x5 so you won't get cut you'll just get bigger. For muscle to show fat has to go.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## js1316

I'm doing the Stronglift 5x5..

its 3 days per week, squats each day rotating bench, overhead, deadlifts, and barbell rows...

Im not an athlete I just like working out andgetting big. I went from 150 lbs to what I am now in just a couple years of manual labor and liftin at the gym...

I know I have muscle but also a little fat, mostly just around the midsection I mean I dont have a gut but no six pack either..

Im really just lookinfor size, that looks good, not to get ripped, just big and strong.

what would you recommend for that?

i at least wanna try the 5x5


----------



## Life B Ez

5x5 is good for that. I've never heard of that one honestly. I know stronglifts which the most popular free one. But pretty much all 5x5s are the same. Id only reccomend one cycle of it or 12 weeks because at the end the linear progression slows way down and you se fewer and fewer results because you keep having to deload at the same weight over and over. 

Also I'm not making any kind of assumption about you at all. I was just wanting to make sure you know what you're getting into and not trying to lose weight or anything which is what I see a lot. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## js1316

Bahahaha superlifts what a ****an noob I am..

it IS the Stronglifts one...dno where I got super lifts..

anywho, linear progression, deload, not sure what that means? Im looking to get bigger and stronger and maintain it... isnt the 5x5 designed so that you DONT hit a plateau?

thx for your advice though man... keep it comin honestly


----------



## Life B Ez

Stokes said:


> Bahahaha superlifts what a ****an noob I am..
> 
> it IS the Stronglifts one...dno where I got super lifts..
> 
> anywho, linear progression, deload, not sure what that means? Im looking to get bigger and stronger and maintain it... isnt the 5x5 designed so that you DONT hit a plateau?
> 
> thx for your advice though man... keep it comin honestly


A linear progression means that you increase the maximum weight you're lifting every single session. So first deadlift you lift 200 then 205 then 210 etc etc. That's how stronglifts is set up, you increase your max by five pounds every lift. Which is great when you're first starting out and not lifting a lot. However when you're squatting say 295 your body is not going to develop enough strength to squat 315 in four lifts. The progression eventually outruns your bodies ability to get stronger. 

That is where the deload comes in. Once you fail an attempt a set number of times, I believe it is three for SL, then you reduce the weight by 10% and then continue adding 5lbs every lift again. This works well to break early plateaus, however once you start to get into serious weight it simply does not work.

In theory you will never hit a plateau, but it just simply isn't possible. More advanced programs often account for this and you will lift and peak and deload all in a programmed fashion.

Taking all that into account, I highly highly recommend you follow the Stronglifts 5x5. Start where they tell you to, so with the empty bar like he says, you will fail too quickly and see no gains if you don't, especially if this is your first serious shot a lifting. So I would say you're best option would be follow SL for the 12 weeks and develop good form and clean technical lifts while laying a very solid base of strength. After those 12 weeks if you decide you want to continue strength training then look around and consider a new program. Keeping in mind that you will have to spend a little money for a book or plan, but if you're serious about it then it won't matter.

As far as future programs, I've heard good things about Madcow which is on the same website and Gray Skull, which I don't believe is a typical 5x5. Both are quality programs, but my biggest suggestion would be for Wendler's 5/3/1. It is a power lifting program, so you'll get strong as f*ck. But there are also assistance exercise plans you can choose to help in the major lifts and if you're interested in bodybuilding/getting bigger follow the "big but boring" program, which is exactly what it sounds like, you do a lot of volume on the major lifts with lighter weight following your other sets. You'll get big as well. However 5/3/1 is a more advanced program and takes more knowledge as you design some aspects yourself, so again, I would recommend starting with stronglifts. 

Feel free to ask any other questions, I'll try to answer anything I can, I'm always happy to see people jump off machines and get interested in barbell training.

Edit: I'm assuming you have, but if not download the stronglifts e-book it's free and has a massive amount of info on the program. It's kind of a long read for a strength training e-book but it's worth it. He also has two videos on youtube explaining more and talking about form.


----------



## js1316

OK got an update.

WEEK 1:
day 1
5x5 squats - 100 lbs
5x5 bench - 100 lbs
5x5 barbell row - 80 lbs

if i would went any lighter it woulda been like air, they said to start at 50% of your 5 rep max so thats about what I did... ill continue to updatethis post.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Life B Ez

If you start too high you will plateau really quickly and the program will not be any good for you. It's better to be patient, so if you have to estimate always lean to the lower end. The first couple weeks are are to be light. 

Best of luck brah, looking forward to updates.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## js1316

Thanks for the support homes I appreciate it. 

I dont think I started to heavy... I have been lifting weights for a couple years now rather regularly so I hope Im gonna do okay, usually I stuck more with the dumbells and machines - not resistance actual weight plates not the bricks lol... but more new to the barbell. 75 was the lowest I could go on the barbell row because the lightest bumper plates my gym has are 15lbs a piece...maybe I shoulda started my bench at 75 as well... might stick at 100 a little longer or move down? what do you think? i can easily squat 185 and i can rep 205 eight times so I started at 100 on squats

P.S. i love how only you and I are commentin on this lol

And ill be updating every Monday, wednesday, friday


----------



## Life B Ez

Non-lifters brah haha.

Upper body is always going to progress slower so I'd say starting bench at 75 would be smart. 

The row you can do light by stacking plates to bring the smaller weights to the correct level and setting the bar on them if you find yourself having issues.

100 on squats is a little high only because you're going to be doing 25 total reps plus warm up in a session. So you may want to consider lowering it but do it for a week from 100 and you'll have a better feel. Just be prepared for a quicker plateau. Most of the time I think it is recommend to start low because people can get discouraged when they plateau in only a few weeks.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## js1316

*5x5 Superlifts*

okay did workout B today

day 2

5x5 squats - 105 - very easy
5x5 overhead press - 70 - easy but kinda felt it
1x5 deadlift - 100 - practically air... 

it is frustrating to lift air and such light weights and be the size i am lmao... u should see the ppl staring at me, but f it ill be stronger in the end!!! 


p.s. could you edit the thread title to say Strong instead of super? bahaha im a noob cant fix it on my phone


----------



## Ryankmfdm

If you wanna get serious about powerlifting, I wouldn't mess around with any program other than that outlined in Rippetoe and Baker's _Practical Programming for Strength Training_.

Don't just take my word for it, though. Check out the overwhelmingly-positive reviews on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Practical-Pro...s=practical+programming+for+strength+training


----------

